# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Om Shanti Om (3gp and smart movie)

## RAHEN

Om Shanti Om (All songs full length videos High Quality downloads in 3GP)     Click titles below to download the videos of this awesome movie (Full videos from the movie)
01 - Ajab Si
 02 - Dard-E-Disco
 03 - Main Agar Kahoon
 04 - Deewangi Deewangi
 05 - Dhoom Tana
 06 - Jag Soona Soona

----------


## RAHEN

Om Shanti Om (All songs full length videos High Quality downloads in Smartmovie)      Click titles below to download the videos of this awesome movie (Full videos from the movie)
01 - Ajab Si
 02 - Dard-E-Disco
 03 - Main Agar Kahoon
 04 - Deewangi Deewangi
05 - Dhoom Tana
 06 - Jag Soona Soona
  Enjoy!

----------


## khawab

aww thanks for sharing aapi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aha Siso..kya baat hai mein bhi jaldi se karti hoon download  :Wink:  Thank you :giveflower;

----------


## villies

woooooooooo thaxx for sharin jii  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...
thanks 4 liking ji... :Big Grin: 

Thanks all of ya.. :Big Grin:

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for sharing rahen

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...thanks 4 liking...

----------


## RANMA51

i saw this movie it nice recommend all to see it

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...i will see then... :Big Grin: ...and yeah welcome to dt..

----------


## meLyana

*om shanti om!!*

love this vids alot!!!

----------


## RAHEN

WElcome here melyana... :Big Grin: ...
yah..i heard this movie is a hit...did u see this movie...

----------


## sensel

hai the movie songs r good

----------


## sensel

*hai*

the movie songs are very good to hear

----------


## RAHEN

which one is the best one...from all the list...

----------


## ramitjain

*Good*

Wowwwwwwwww

----------


## RAHEN

oh great...welcome here...thanks.

----------


## jet11111

hi how u doing nice work

----------


## RAHEN

hello..jet..i m doing fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...
wat abt u..thanks.

----------


## Shivanitha

thx alot for the videos

----------


## Shivanitha

thanks alot

----------


## geethikaz

thanks lots.. love these songs..

----------


## RAHEN

welcome shivanitha and geethikaz.

i also liked some songs from here...and pardon me if i ask..what is the meaning of ur names...

----------


## hali

*Thanks*

I've been looking for this clip for some time so thanks for posting it.I love the movie though I find it kinda wierd that after 30 years Om wasn't looking his years.

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...i think hali..shahrukh waz looking almost 30 yrs of age in that movie...and to be true i dont believe in reincarnation..and if someone might have ones face..that doesnot mean one will hve its past too...
glad to know that u in the end found that clip of ur choice...keep coming..and yah..welcome here.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr crabs

thanks alot i love the moie

----------


## RAHEN

welcome here...keep coming...

----------


## bd303

many many thanks for sharing

----------


## geethikaz

hi rahen,

geethikaz here... u asked mi wat does my name refer to rite? haha.. actually thats my nickname. My original name is geetha... geethikaz came because mof my favourite tamil heroine named jothika... Geetha + jothika = GeethikaZ ... haha... does it answer ur ques? : )

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: ..yah it does...i never saw this type of combination before.intelligent haan.good..
.u sound interesting person...i hve added u to my buddy list... :Big Grin:

----------


## sami elasl

i just want one link to download om shanti om song 3gp 
pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase

----------

